# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay đi Singapore giảm 70% Tiger Airways

## vietmyair01

*Vé máy bay đi Singapore giảm 70% Tiger Airways*


*Ve may bay di Singapore* giam 70% tiger airways


*Tiger Airways* đưa ra chương trình khuyến mãi mới trong tuần với việc giảm đến 70% giá vé máy bay khứ hồi từ Sài Gòn đi Singapore dành cho các bạn nào muốn du lịch đến Sigapore vào mùa xuân năm tới. Chương trình khuyến mãi kéo dài trong vòng 7 ngày bắt đầu từ ngày 20/08 đến ngày 26/08/2013, bạn có thể liên hệ với nhân viên Việt Mỹ để đặt *vé máy bay đi Singapore* đang được giảm đến 70% tại Việt Mỹ nhé.


Với hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Singapore, *Tiger Airways* khuyến mãi giảm giá với các *vé máy bay* có giá chỉ với 32 USD mà thôi các bạn ạ, còn đối với chiều vé từ Singapore về Việt Nam thì Việt Mỹ có thấy một số *vé máy bay* rải rác chỉ 50 USD, nếu tính cả chặng hành trình đi và về du lịch Singapore khi đặt vé khuyến mãi của Tiger Airways từ bây giờ thì chúng ta sẽ chỉ mất khoảng 82 USD mà thôi, tuy giá vé này chưa bao gồm thuế những cũng đã là giá vé máy bay rẻ rồi đúng không nào, thời gian áp dụng khởi hành cho các chuyến bay này là từ ngày 01/01/2014 đến 30/04/2013, lưu ý thời gian đặt vé và khởi hành chuyến bay để sắp xếp thời gian cho phù hợp nhé.





Nếu không muốn bỏ lỡ mất cơ hội du lịch đến Singapore thì ngay bây giờ bạn nên liên hệ đặt *vé máy bay đi Singapore* của Tiger Airways với chúng tôi càng sớm càng tốt nhé, nhanh tay thì còn chậm tay thì mất đừng vì chần chừ suy nghĩ mà bỏ mất dịp đặt mua tấm *vé máy bay giá rẻ* đi Singapore nhé.


Số điện thoại đặt vé máy bay đi Singapore giảm 70% giá vé:


0915 699 971 - 0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937


Vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Singapore - *ve may bay khuyen mai* di Singapore
Đại lý vé máy bay Tiger Airways - dai ly ve may bay tiger airways
Mua vé máy bay đi Singapore giá rẻ ở đâu - mua ve may bay di Singapore gia re o dau
*ve may bay gia re*

ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY VIỆT MỸ 
DĐ : 0915.699.971- 0915.699.901 - (08) 38.909.936 - (08) 38.909.937 
EMAIL : VEMAYBAYVIETMY@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype: VEMAYBAYVIETMY,VIETMYAIR
Website: phongvevietmy.com

----------


## love_victory

Bên mình cũng vừa nghe thông tin này, dạo này khách mua vé đi Tiger Airway cũng khá nhiều đó

----------

